# SOG, How many plants per square foot



## DoctorGreen (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 3'X3'X'5H area.
I have 3 indica dominant or pure indica strains available.
400W HPS
Looking at square pots, weighing 6"x6" vs 7"x7" vs 8"x8"

There's even a 9.6" square thats 11" deep and 3.1 gallons. I could only fit 9 of the biggest 9.6" pots vs 36 of the 6". I don't think 6" is big enough, at least 36 is too many for 9 sq ft, but what do you think?

I've heard 1 sq ft per plant & 4 plants per sq ft as well. Which will it be?


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 8, 2008)

you can run 4 per sqft in SOG but i think its a bit crowded in my 3 x 3 i run 4 rows of 4 pots for 16 plants


----------



## widowman (Nov 8, 2008)

maybe 2 per sq ft....but looks like your height might limit you. 5 ft high is not high considering the light and pots both take away from that...i would do a small dwc sys


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 8, 2008)

widowman said:


> maybe 2 per sq ft....but looks like your height might limit you. 5 ft high is not high considering the light and pots both take away from that...i would do a small dwc sys


5ft is plenty of height for SOG as only minimal veg time is given and you can control height anyway! To answer the original Q. I would advise 16 plants total in a 3' by 3' area with 400 watter. GL


----------



## greenleafhigh (Nov 8, 2008)

ok well sog is usally done with clones because you need the same gentics so that all plants act alike and grow the same so what you need to do is just pick one of your seeds and grow it out to make it yor big ole' mama plant and just clone her and fill you flowering room up with little baby clones


----------



## highwayman (Nov 8, 2008)

use 14-18 plants in that area with a 400watt.. when the clones are rooted and you see new growth just veg them for a week then put into flowering..


----------



## DoctorGreen (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input, gotta love RIU and all the awesome people out here!

Rep+ for everyone

If I go with the 9"x9" or smaller pots I can fit 16 plants, and have close to 3 gallons of soil per plant. 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## bmarley043 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah so im 1 week into 8 clones i took from my seeds from dr. chroic. im going to clone each of those like 4 times and get a big ass sog started in three sections so i can have a perpetual grow going. i have a flowering room thats thats like 4 ft wide by 4 ft deep and 400w hps


----------



## Xare (Dec 4, 2008)

7 inch pots 5 per row @ 25 per 3x3 tray for a No Veg SOG with pruning.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Dec 6, 2008)

Believe me when I say that it's up to you and depends on your strain. I am fully aware that many believe you should remain at 4. When you see the room highlighted in SeeMoreBuds' video, where the guy crammed 300 plants into a 4x6 room, you will understand what I mean.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 7, 2008)

turbogarden pots are 5.25x5.25x6.75. I have 12 immature i just put in flower. Not sexed yet. I vegged for 5 weeks and lstd the crap outa them. Will these pots filled with rw hold my girls for there life span or on this ebb table or will I have to repot.

I am thinking repot but i have heard peeps doing it all the way in turbogarden pots. This is hydro and i saw a lot of pot size knowledge in this thread so i hope although it is nto sog somebody have some knowledge. ty


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 8, 2008)

DoctorGreen said:


> I have a 3'X3'X'5H area.
> I have 3 indica dominant or pure indica strains available.
> 400W HPS
> Looking at square pots, weighing 6"x6" vs 7"x7" vs 8"x8"
> ...


_If you really want to make the best use of your room, go to an aeroponic system. You can build it yourself for about $30 and you can easily run 40 or more plants in that space if you do a strict SOG. Your plants are all tied in and all you use are two totes, a section of PVC tubing and some parts, spray nozzles, nutrients, 2" cups and " neoprene inserts. You can clone, veg, and grow all in the totes. _

_Modify this to fit your closet and only build his veg system. That is all you have room for and it is big enough to grow from cradle to grave. See this post. It is EASY even easier then growing in dirt and I was a dirt farmer before I saw this. _

_https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-75.html_

_Follow what Stinkbud is doing with his vegetative system. He is showing how to build a cloner, a vegetator and the flower system. You can grow from beginning to end with any of them, but you may have a problem with roots growing into your pump if you use the cloner alone, so the veg grower is the best for your area, at least imo from what you said._

_Good Luck, this is just what you need! It will answer all your questions just reading the thread. Page 75 has all the plans on it, but page one is a good place to start to read once you look over the plans. After page 75 he is pretty much answering the same question for the 100th time, but this works._


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 8, 2008)

4 plants per square foot


----------



## Dutchman24 (Dec 12, 2008)

It may be just me because i am a beginner but one 400 watt hps light bulb would not be enough for a 3x3x5h box. Should there be more than just one or will one be enough?


----------



## Dutchman24 (Dec 12, 2008)

Actually i looked around and found what i think is a perfect light for this box but I am not sure. I would appreciate it if someone who knows more about lights could help me on this one. The HTG supply 400 watt HPS grow light, this is the link http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929 i appreciate the help.


----------



## AeroKing (Dec 13, 2008)

400w should be enough. If you'd like to supplement it, consider adding a couple t-5 strip lights hung vertically at the corners.


----------



## nitroglyc (Nov 3, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> 5ft is plenty of height for SOG as only minimal veg time is given and you can control height anyway! To answer the original Q. I would advise 16 plants total in a 3' by 3' area with 400 watter. GL


What would the yeild be approx. on that?


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 4, 2009)

if you are going with seeds and a 400 watter.i'd just plant one plant started in a small pot and transplant to bigger pots as it grows.e.g from 2'' to 6'' to 10''to 5 gallon bucket.i'm not real sure why transplanting to bigger pots works so well. maybe some root boundness in a plants life helps make it grow stonger. now if you grow a mother plant and get u some clones i'd do 9 in the small pots and flower after a month so they don't get to big.i've never grown clones with a 400 watt lamp,only plants from seeds i know 1 plant can easily full a 3'x3' area so that's just my oppinion.good luck


----------



## nomadglass (Nov 22, 2009)

I am doing 47 in a 3x3 flood and drain tray with a 600hps no veg time.


----------



## KushcreationsZ (Dec 9, 2009)

nomadglass how much are you yielding with your setup?


----------



## Sadistic Incubus (Dec 9, 2009)

Dutchman24 said:


> Actually i looked around and found what i think is a perfect light for this box but I am not sure. I would appreciate it if someone who knows more about lights could help me on this one. The HTG supply 400 watt HPS grow light, this is the link http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929 i appreciate the help.


I am currently using the same light set up however I also purchesed the *AgroMax 400 watt HPS Bulb*. On my third grow with it, my first HID light and I LOVE IT!


----------



## badfinger101 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm starting a grow with 72 in a 4x5 area on one side and 84 0n the other side we will see how it does, I modified the 60 site areoflo.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 30, 2010)

yea you could cram in about 9-16 plants in there...But they'd be small...until you sog'd em correctly.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 2, 2010)

This was grown in a 6 inch at 4 per SQ foot.


----------

